# Tapatalk, Anyone Tried It?



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm curious if anyone has tried this app for the iPhone, iPad or Droid? Says it allows you to use forums like the Outbackers easier then the web interface. I've no problems with the iPad but really don't use forums like this on the iPhone.

Tapatalk website


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Use it for my other forums I run. Works well. Is this forum enabled for it?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ryan, I'm not sure. I haven't spent the money on it, was curious about some real life users comments.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

it's nice for viewing forums. Much easier to read then normal browser. The forum has to have it enabled though. I enable it on the forums I admin. Takes about 5-10 minutes to enable usually and a lot of our readers really like it.


----------

